# is there a 'locktite' for wood screws?



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm attaching some drawer fronts to the drawer with wood screws from inside the drawer. I've had the drawer fronts off and on several times and the screw threads are getting kinda sloppy. When I attach the drawer fronts for the final time, is there some way to lock the wood screws into the wood? Like Locktite for machine screws. I suppose I could drizzle a little wood glue into the screw hole and that might do the trick, but I'm sure someone out there has thought of a clever hack for this.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

kjhart0133 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm attaching some drawer fronts to the drawer with wood screws from inside the drawer. I've had the drawer fronts off and on several times and the screw threads are getting kinda sloppy. When I attach the drawer fronts for the final time, is there some way to lock the wood screws into the wood? Like Locktite for machine screws. I suppose I could drizzle a little wood glue into the screw hole and that might do the trick, but I'm sure someone out there has thought of a clever hack for this.
> 
> ...


No, there is no locktite for wood. About all you could do is stick a match stick in the hole with a little wood glue.

Unless you are drilling a hole for the screw too big or over torquing the screws or the screws are too short I don't understand why they are getting sloppy.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

If the hole is a wee bit worn, I will bleed some danish oil into the hole with an artist's brush. I let it sit in there for a few minutes, add more if it has soaked in and then re-insert the screw. The oil swells the wood fibers a bit and then cures (sorta like loctite). This method also works for loosened tenons or pins. I used this method with wiping varnish to tighten up the turnings, rungs, and slats in an old wood rocking chair. Using wood glue certainly works, but if the screw is steel, the moisture in the glue can cause the screw to rust. If the hole is really stripped out, the slivers of wood approach Steve mentioned is the next best answer. I have occasionally drilled out the screw hole oversize and glued a matching piece of wood in the hole. Then the patch gets drilled for the screw as if it were a new install.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I have used a wall plug in the past for worn holes. Particularly in soft wood.
johnep


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

see this thread:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/cabinet-door-hinge-screws-138273/

the swell-'em-up-stuff works well.

whether it is superior to plain ole wood-glue-in-the-hole is still open to debate - using glue requires more "insistent-patience-determination" to get it deep / all the way into the hole. a smear with a finger does not work so well....spreading it on the screw does not work so well either, it all wipes off when you put the screw back in.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Super glue works pretty well for something like that. Little dab on the screw keeps it from backing out


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> Super glue works pretty well for something like that. Little dab on the screw keeps it from backing out


Exactly. I shoot a little Zap-a-gap into the hole and let it soak in and harden up the wood fibers, wait a minute and shoot in a little more before running the screw in. The best thing about zap a gap is the tniy nozzles they sell for it, pretty much eliminates the mess of glue where you don't want it.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Larger diameter screws, fill hole with bondo & re-drill pilot hole, must be 50 ways.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Two part epoxy would probably do what you want.

George


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Have used Gorilla glue on a (flat style) toothpick for smaller holes, then break off the excess toothpick when COMPLETELY dried. Be safe.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If it's just a little loose take the screw out, squirt some yellow glue in there and put the screw back as tight as it will hold without stripping it. After 2-3 hours tighten the screw.

If the hole is to big to get any tightness to it, put in a sliver of wood (with glue on it) and tighten the screw.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow! Great answers everybody. I just ordered some Wonder Lock 'Em on Amazon for $5.98 + free shipping. I'll re-post after I've used it to let you know how it worked.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, you've got faith. Not even a description of what it is or does on any of the Amazon ads for Wonder Lock 'Em


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

see
http://www.rockler.com/wonderlok-em-loose-joint-repair


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

I do this.:thumbsup:



epicfail48 said:


> Super glue works pretty well for something like that. Little dab on the screw keeps it from backing out


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

A long time ago, I tried a product called Chair-Loc for this sort of application. White bottle with green lettering. It worked OK, but didn't have much of a shelf life. After a few months, it became too thick to work like it was supposed to.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

attaching drawer fronts? I would step up in screw diameter, say from a #6 to a #8, same length. do this until you get a good grip.


you could also just make new holes.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Leo,

I looked on Rockler first and they had a pretty good description of Wonder Lock 'Em's properties and how to use it. It was the same price PLUS shipping. The Amazon product was free shipping.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would try some Gorilla glue. 0


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

tvman44 said:


> I would try some Gorilla glue. 0


+1 What he said.

On one of my projects (adjustable height work table), I used some 3/8 inch bolts. They were inserted into the legs of the project from the inside allowing the threads to be exposed. I didn't have any way of keeping them secure so they wouldn't turn so I gobbed on a generous amount of Gorilla Glue and shoved them home. I tightened the knobs from the outside and let everything set up. The glue swells up and VOILA! Job swell done! :grin:

The bolts don't turn so it is easy to tighten/loosen the knobs so the table can be raised or lowered. That has been two years now and they are still holding strong. I simply glued the bolts in place! :surprise2:

Hope this helps.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You like how they do that? They claim free shipping, they just build it into the price.


----------

